# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  [email protected]

## super_oleg

Пришло письмо нашему сотруднику в почту с ссылкой на "акт сверки".

Добрая девочка, открыла, шифратор отработал у нее на компе и по всем расшаренным ресурсам в сети.

все файлы вида *[email protected]

и на рабочем столе махараджа биткоины хочет с просьбой писать на адрес [email protected]

Сталкивался кто-нибудь с этим шифровальщиком?

ссылки на зашифрованные файлы
https://yadi.sk/d/UnMWpcOJZKTAK
https://yadi.sk/d/MkxhQ4isZKTCi

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Есть 3-4 темы с подобным. Скорее всего ключ получается с сервера в Интернете. Используется AES-шифрование

----------


## mike 1

> Сталкивался кто-нибудь с этим шифровальщиком?


Сталкивались. Есть версия что это новая разновидность шифратора от автора шифратора Casino и Contact

----------


## thyrex

На базе исходника одного из шифровальщиков годичной давности

----------


## v.martyanov

Да 100% этого поганца поделие, код 1 в 1.

----------


## afybc

> Да 100% этого поганца поделие, код 1 в 1.


Добрый день. Это хорошая новость или нет? Расшифровывание возможно? А то мои знакомые тоже словили этот вирус, через "Акт сверки..."  :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

На данный момент невозможно без серверной составляющей

----------


## The XX – Intro

Что значит серверная составляющая?
сам Вирус?

----------


## v.martyanov

Все-таки возможна при некоторых условиях и без нее, но с ней существенно выше шансы и существенно быстрее.

----------


## super_oleg

Могу приложить исходник вложения которым заразились

[удалено]

пароль: 753951

----------


## maks_87

добрый день! наши ....... тоже сегодня его словили. все фаилы зашифровались под именем *[email protected] и никто не сознаётся кому пришло оно. Вот только на днях от Casino избавился и тут опять.... :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## Blase

> Пришло письмо нашему сотруднику в почту с ссылкой на "акт сверки".


Такая же беда(

----------


## maks_87

нашёл шифровальщик в бухгалтерии. куда его отправить?

- - - Добавлено - - -

отправил в личку  mike 1

----------


## regist

> нашёл шифровальщик в бухгалтерии. куда его отправить?


Можете прислать согласно этой инструкции http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post335978

----------


## Евгений Ласковец

кто нибудь нашел решение? ато мои бухи тоже нацеплялись..

----------


## afybc

> кто нибудь нашел решение? ато мои бухи тоже нацеплялись..


Пока нет. Ждём ответ от Dr. Web'a.

----------


## Евгений Ласковец

мне drweb порекомендовал обратиться в отдел К МВД РФ...

----------


## regist

> мне drweb порекомендовал обратиться в отдел К МВД РФ...


мы тоже это рекомендуем ))) прочитайте эту статью http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=164586

----------


## Orvin

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, найден ли дешифратор?

----------


## regist

*Orvin*, заявление уже написали?

----------


## Orvin

какое заявление?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

Пост перед вашим  :Wink: 



> прочитайте эту статью http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=164586

----------

